# Heating Pigeons in the Winter



## Skye'sEcho (May 28, 2011)

Hi, I live up north where it is pretty cold and my 8 month old pigeons will experience their first winter. I only have two in a pretty small loft, do they need a heat lamp? I've already boxed off the loft and provided for ciruclation. Thanks!


----------



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

They don't necessarily need a heating lamp. They'll do just fine during the winter as long as you make sure there is water, not ice, in the water dish(which can become tedious as it'll probably freeze.) So not needed but recommended. I don't heat my loft but I go out and defrost and refill the water dish a couple times a day. I don't mind it but it is a hassle. Hope that helps.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If you have power to your loft you can buy or build a way to heat the water, and that should be all you need.
Dave


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

How big is the loft?
Personally, I would provide enough heat to keep the temperature above freezing. Be careful with the heat lamp though.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

You may use lamps or electro-heater with controlling system like what we use in our home


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

They do not need a source of heat in the winter, but if you wanted too I have heard the reptile lamps work well.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Our sanctuary is located in WI. & when the winds start whipping, the snow is flying & the temps. are below 0 we have flameless heaters that are thermostatically controlled that we use.

It may not be necessary but the pigeons are sure alot happierand so am I cause I don't worry so much about them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

My loft is 8X10 and I use an oil filled radiator type heater. I love it, as you can keep it as warm as you like, and the birds do appreciate it. I don't have to worry about frozen water, and can spend time with the birds without freezing. You can set them to just above freezing if you like.









Before it gets really cold out, I just use the reptile heat emitters, as they throw a nice warmth, but no light. I aim them at some of the perches. They are safer than the heat lamps that can shatter. Heat lamps you need to be careful of, as they can shatter and have been known to start fires.








Here is where I buy the 250 watt heaters. They do have lesser wattage heat emitters for small spaces.

http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog/reptile-supplies/heat-bulbs-night-heat-bulbs-ceramic-bulbs/


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Thye oil-filled heaters Jay notes are really fantastic...real winners.......no fumes, impossible to catch fire, gives off a lotta heat and doesn't use too much electricity.

If you consider a more localized source, Avitech makes these heat panels which I use for my Parrots...they are great adjacent to a cage but again, they are very localized so for Pigeons it'd probably only heat their nesting/roosting area, something about the size of an enclosed medium Parrot cage and no more:

http://www.avitec.com/Avi-Temp-Infrared-Heat-Panels-p/ihp.htm


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

My birds like to perch on the cover I have attached to it. The best seat in the house during the cold weather. LOL.


----------

